# has anybody heard of a RB30 engine



## zulf (Dec 30, 2005)

Hello.i have an import rhd 90 nissan with this type of engine and i am looking for workshop manual for it any help will be greatly apprciated. 
thank you


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

zulf said:


> Hello.i have an import rhd 90 nissan with this type of engine and i am looking for workshop manual for it any help will be greatly apprciated.
> thank you


Yes I have. It is the RB30e, and there is not that much info out there; aulstralian auto websites may have something. Are you willing to sell the block? There is a hybrid some folk do with the rb25det heads on the rb30e block...real nice like.


----------



## nismobaron (May 11, 2004)

zulf said:


> Hello.i have an import rhd 90 nissan with this type of engine and i am looking for workshop manual for it any help will be greatly apprciated.
> thank you


You can get a manual for the 86 - 88 Australian VL series Holden Commodore from Gregorys Manuals or Haynes Australia - this is the link for both of them

http://www.haynes.com.au/category98_1.htm

Holden and Nissan had a partnership deal going for a while - some of the Oz spec Pulsers had local GM engines in them! (Why? those motors sucked!!!)
Note that the NZ Commodores also had a RB20 engine!!!

Like anything, those engines will have accessories that are peculiar to the home market and they won't have all the US smog gear...
Good luck!


----------

